

Griddit - karangoeluw
http://karan.github.io/griddit

======
karangoeluw
Also here's the accompanying blog post: [http://karan.github.io/reddit-is-
flawed/](http://karan.github.io/reddit-is-flawed/)

It basically explains why I made this and what my vision is.

------
minimaxir
You submitted this a few hours ago. Deleting then resubmitting is not good.

